# gnustep live cd



## jorgew1 (Jun 6, 2006)

hi, this is my first time on this forum, excuse me for my lack of knowledge about X11 i installed gnustep live cd on my PC pentium 4 2.4 ghz nvidia geforce 6600 GT oc i did a perfect install sudo su and morphixinstaller, the problem is that i cannot activate the X server i used the 5 options in /etc/inittab but cannot see nothing only the unix environment and don't know where is the xorg.conf to see default driver i think is vesa, let me know please and thank you


----------



## jorgew1 (Jun 6, 2006)

by the way i'm a mac user an have a powerbook G4, in a couple of months i'm going to buy the macbook pro, and i respect very much the look and feel of NeXTSTEP!!! that's the reason i'm trying to install Gnustep, but is very difficult in a Mac!!!


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 6, 2006)

Are you sure it's using xorg?  Usually xorg.cong/XF86Config is found in /etc/X11.  You can also do a find in the command shell by typing the following:

*find / -name "xorg*" -print* (if you have X.org)

*find / -name "XF86Con*" -print* (if you have XFree86)

Hopefully our resident NeXTSTEPer RacerX will chime in with an answer.


----------



## tomdkat (Jun 7, 2006)

Have you considered running AfterStep on OS X instead of installing GNUStep?

Here is a screenshot of AfterStep on OS X.

Peace...


----------



## jorgew1 (Jun 7, 2006)

i found that startx command solved the problem, but i have another problem i cannot start any services (GDNCServer) i don't know how to put this in the Shell startup script, if you know anything about this, let me know, and you are right it's not Xorg.conf it's XF86.config i've been working with fedora core 5 on my PC too, thanks for your reply, let me know.


----------



## jorgew1 (Jun 7, 2006)

tomdkat said:
			
		

> Have you considered running AfterStep on OS X instead of installing GNUStep?
> 
> Here is a screenshot of AfterStep on OS X.
> 
> Peace...


Are you sure this is a window manager for X11 or it's a theme for OSX, well if this is a WM let me know how you installed on your mac, looks fine


----------



## tomdkat (Jun 12, 2006)

jorgew1 said:
			
		

> Are you sure this is a window manager for X11 or it's a theme for OSX


It's a real live, true blue window manager for X.     I don't use OS X as my main platform and I haven't personally installed AfterStep on OS X.  I've run it on Linux, which is why I mentioned it as a possible option for you.  I did some Google searches to find the AfterStep page on Darwin ports so there might be other resources online you can find to help with AfterStep on OS X, if needed.

Peace...


----------

